
How Cannabis Helped Me Learn to Code - dillonraphael
http://creatorsneverdie.com/how-cannabis-helped-me-learn-to-code/
======
bluejekyll
The fact that cannabis is basically a weed (the pun is not my fault) is partly
why I think it is illegal. It's difficult to make money off something that
anyone can grow, and the fact that it actually helps many of the same things
that are treated with pain and mental problems means that the medical industry
doesn't want the competition.

Let alone how caveller we all are toward it and there are people across the US
sitting in jail for simple possession. It's a failure of our moral character
that this is not completely decriminalized.

------
hoodoof
Being stoned on pot makes me feel stupid as houseplant. I prefer to feel
smart.

I'm not criticizing it for others - do what you want with your life, but I
like feeling smart and that's what I need for programming.

